# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  "Anastacia"

## Kimberloo

I always thought that Anastacia was a Russian girl's name, but now that I am learning Russian it doesn't seem like it could be a Russian name anymore.  
Does it exist in Russian? And how is it spelled/pronounced  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> I always thought that Anastacia was a Russian girl's name, but now that I am learning Russian it doesn't seem like it could be a Russian name anymore.

 It's *Russian-ancient Greek* name 
Настя. and full name of Настя => Anastacia

----------


## Dimitri

> And how is it spelled/pronounced

----------


## TATY

Анастасия

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Настя не имя, а уменьшительно-ласкательное имя Анастасии

----------


## Rtyom

> Настя не имя, а уменьшительно-ласкательное имя Анастасии

 Но ведь всё равно имя.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

а как написанно в паспорте???   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Именно!  ::  
Play on words.

----------


## Kimberloo

Thanks everyone! The recording's great Dimitri...neat that you can put it on a message board  ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Настя не имя, а уменьшительно-ласкательное имя Анастасии

 уменьшительно-ласкательная *форма* =) а именем от этого она быть не перестает :-)

----------


## Wowik

> And how is it spelled/pronounced

 Анастас*и*я  _Diminutives:_
Наст*а*сья
Наст*а*сенька
Н*а*стя
Н*а*стенька
Н*а*стька
Наст*ю*ша
Наст*ю*шенька
Наст*ю*ха

----------


## Оля

Сестру Марины Цветаевой звали Анастасия. Ее "домашнее" имя было *Ася*.

----------


## chaika

I have been pronouncing Анастасия wrong for 40 years!!! =:^((  
I always thought the stress fell on the third syllable, as it does in some of the diminuitives and in English.

----------


## Бармалей

> I have been pronouncing Анастасия wrong for 40 years!!! =:^((  
> I always thought the stress fell on the third syllable, as it does in some of the diminuitives and in English.

 Funny how that works, isn't it? Boris, Vladimir, Gorbachev, Khrushchev -- it's a hard habit to kick at first...  ::  Not to mention that with Анастасия that its not just the stress that's off -- but it's like the spelling itself; it's NOT Аннастэйжа after all...

----------


## Wowik

> I have been pronouncing Анастасия wrong for 40 years!!! =:^((  
> I always thought the stress fell on the third syllable, as it does in some of the diminuitives and in English.

 Анаст*а*сия - sounds not so bad only like too archaic. 
There is a usual form Наст*а*сья.

----------


## Rtyom

And where do you hear "Настасья"?   ::

----------


## Оля

> And where do you hear "Настасья"?

 Everywhere... Very often.

----------


## Leof

Тём, это и вправду очень часто можно услышать.

----------


## translationsnmru

> And where do you hear "Настасья"?

 В песнях   ::  
Начиная с народных и заканчивая "Горевала в тоске Настасья, обливала себя слезами."

----------


## Wowik

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  And where do you hear "Настасья"?     В песнях   
> Начиная с народных и заканчивая "Горевала в тоске Настасья, обливала себя слезами."

 Бутусов. "Настасья"
Song preview: http://www.mp3search.ru/m3u.html?id=595739

----------


## Lampada

Настасья 
Вячеслав Бутусов 
Горевала в тоске Настасья
Обливала себя слезами
Посрывала все покрывала
Отчего же мне эти страсти
Целовала себя взасосы
Обнимала себя в обнимку
И не верила в эти сказки
И таскала себя за косы 
Нагадала себе несчастье
Закрывала глаза напрасно
всё вокруг было жёлто-красным
Вдруг привиделось чудо-юдо 
Танцевала с собой Настасья
И любила себя так мило
Захотела себе отдаться
И во сне себя загубила
Не ждала никакой напасти
Тут обрушилось как ненастье
Закружило в хмелю Настасью
Бес гуляет в душе мордастый 
Гололёд или просто ветер
На заборе повесил тряпки
Позабудьте про эту песню
Если я не вернусь обратно
Говорила себе Настасья
Всё ведь было таким прекрасным
Обернулась я одеялом
А теперь как бы на сносях я 
Гололёд или просто ветер
На заборе повесил тряпки
Позабудьте про эти песню
Если я не вернусь обратно
Говорила себе Настасья
Всё ведь было таким прекрасным
Обернулась я одеялом
А теперь как бы на сносях я 
Гололёд или просто ветер
На заборе повесил тряпки
Позабудьте про эту песню
Если я не вернусь обратно
Говорила себе Настасья
Всё ведь было таким прекрасным
Обернулась я одеялом
А теперь как бы на сносях я

----------


## Wowik

> Настасья 
> Вячеслав Бутусов 
> Горевала в тоске Настасья
> ....

 А где знаки препинания?   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Настасья
> Вячеслав Бутусов
> Горевала в тоске Настасья
> ....   А где знаки препинания?

 Да, меня это тоже раздражает, но в источнике их нет, а самой потрудиться и лень, и боюсь сделать ошибки, так как малость подзабыла пунктуацию.   ::   К тому же, мне не всегда понятно, что автор хочет сказать.  Походила по яндексу и набрела на лингвистические диалоги. В одном месте упомянут Бутусов:   
"... _По поводу "Белого снега, черного вечера"… Согласен, есть тексты, в которых слово белый - не есть 'чистый' (Ваш же пример из Цоя: "Белый снег, серый лед…"). Здесь, мне кажется, мы видим потребность что-то сказать, чтобы попасть в ритм и рифму, а итоговый текст оказывается простым нагромождением слов (яркий пример - тексты песен Бутусова)._ ..." http://khvorostin.ruserv.com/articles/naminglogics.html
_______________________  http://russiarock.narod.ru/nautilus/albums/name.htm#1
Пожалуйста, если хочешь, расставь знаки препинания.     ::

----------


## chaika

I have to add one to counterbalance the Russian lament from Chicagoland. It goes like this: 
Ах, Настасья, ах Настасья, отворяй-ка ворота,
отворяй-ка ворота, принимай-ка молодца. 
One of the first songs I learned, I think I still have the record. Let's see... that was back in ought '58 or so.  
Listen here: http://music.lib.ru/r/romansera/alb0.shtml

----------


## Wowik

> Ах, Настасья, ах Настасья, отворяй-ка ворота,
> отворяй-ка ворота, принимай-ка молодца.

 Я б, конечно, отворила, да на мне лежит Гаврила...  ::    Тут и аккорды

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  And where do you hear "Настасья"?     В песнях   
> Начиная с народных и заканчивая "Горевала в тоске Настасья, обливала себя слезами."

 Разве что!   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by chaika  Ах, Настасья, ах Настасья, отворяй-ка ворота,
> отворяй-ка ворота, принимай-ка молодца.   Я б, конечно, отворила, да на мне лежит Гаврила...    Тут и аккорды

 Я думал "горилла".   ::   ::

----------


## basurero

> Разве что!

 ?

----------


## Vadim84

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  
> Разве что!     ?

 *basurero*, you are really straining my eyesight  ::   *Rtyom* means "разве что там (в народных песнях)" - "only there (in folk songs)".
Here's his idea in full:
You can hear "Настасья" only in folk songs.   Edited:
What the f*ck?! Your question mark has become normal size! You've edited your post while I was typing  ::   ::

----------


## Vadim84

Now, I really mean it: What the f*ck  :: 
The question mark has become small again!!!
Am I losing my mind?!!
I hope it's just my browser - Mozilla Firefox - that is going wild and not  me.

----------


## Wowik

One more Настасья: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nastassja_Kinski http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D0% ... 1%8C%D1%8F  
Настасья Филипповна - "Идиот", Ф.М.Достоевский

----------


## Wowik

Еще, вполне официальное имя  http://www.cskabasket.com/dance/?a=dance&id=1012 http://www.findjob.ru/res?id=4381&section=28 http://www.labyrinth.ru/content/card.asp?cardid=91272

----------


## Leof

> Настасья Филипповна - "Идиот", Ф.М.Достоевский

 Чёрт - вот же! Ну никак не мог я понять, почему это сразу приходит в голову! А это из Достоевского, царствие ему небесное.

----------


## Wowik

> One more Настасья: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nastassja_Kinski      is a German actress   http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D0% ... 1%8C%D1%8F
> [quote:1ehd0oxi]американская актриса польского происхождения

 [/quote:1ehd0oxi] 
Germany is mean value of USA and Poland  ::

----------


## basurero

> Now, I really mean it: What the f*ck 
> The question mark has become small again!!!
> Am I losing my mind?!!
> I hope it's just my browser - Mozilla Firefox - that is going wild and not  me.

 Thanks. 
On the contrary, I think the one losing it is you.  ::

----------


## chaika

спасибо wowik за "Тут и аккорды". Недавно стал переучивать играть на своей шестиструнной гитаре. Точно то, что нужно!

----------


## Vadim84

> Originally Posted by Vadim84  Now, I really mean it: What the f*ck 
> The question mark has become small again!!!
> Am I losing my mind?!!
> I hope it's just my browser - Mozilla Firefox - that is going wild and not  me.   Thanks. 
> On the contrary, I think the one losing it is you.

 Oh, thanks, you can really inspire and motivate people  ::

----------


## Vadim84

> спасибо wowik за "Тут и аккорды". Недавно стал переучивать играть на своей шестиструнной гитаре. Точно то, что нужно!

 Should be переучивать*ся* because you are not teaching somebody else, you're "teaching" yourself here.
And it'd be better sounding if you said "*Именно* то, что нужно!"

----------


## Vadim84

> You've edited your post while I was typing

 And since nobody corrected me I'm gonna do it myself: 
"You edited your post while I was typing" 
I was too excited to mind my grammar back then  ::

----------


## basurero

Мне уже как будто бы прошел год.  :P

----------


## Vadim84

> Мне уже как будто бы прошел год.  :P

 It seems you are already past the age of 1, eh?
And what is that supposed to mean? :P
Also I think "Мне уже как будто бы *исполнился* год." sounds much better.

----------


## basurero

Лол, упс. :Д 
Мне уже как будто бы прошел год с тех пор, как.... 
Лучше ли это?  ::

----------


## Оля

> Лол, упс. :Д 
> Мне уже как будто бы прошел год с тех пор, как.... 
> Лучше ли это?

 "Уже как будто бы прошел год с тех пор, как я...."

----------


## Wowik

> Originally Posted by chaika  спасибо wowik за "Тут и аккорды". Недавно стал переучивать играть на своей шестиструнной гитаре. Точно то, что нужно!   Should be переучивать*ся* because you are not teaching somebody else, you're "teaching" yourself here.
> And it'd be better sounding if you said "*Именно* то, что нужно!"

 Недавно стал снова уч*и*ться играть на своей шестиструнной гитаре.  
compare:
1. Переучиваться с семиструнной на шестиструнную гитару. (с трехколесного на двухколесный велосипед)
2. Снова (опять) учится играть после многолетнего перерыва.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by basurero  Мне уже как будто бы прошел год.  :P   *It seems you are already past the age of 1, eh?*
> And what is that supposed to mean? :P
> Also I think "Мне уже как будто бы *исполнился* год." sounds much better.

 That sentence is too Russified... I know the Russian equivalent is мне кажется, but "it seems you..." is not a good English equivalent. 
better: I believe you are already past the age of 1
or: It seems to me that you are a little older than 1 (same ironic sense)
or: I have a feeling that you are already past the age of 1

----------


## Vadim84

> Originally Posted by Vadim84        Originally Posted by basurero  Мне уже как будто бы прошел год.  :P   *It seems you are already past the age of 1, eh?*
> And what is that supposed to mean? :P
> Also I think "Мне уже как будто бы *исполнился* год." sounds much better.   That sentence is too Russified... I know the Russian equivalent is мне кажется, but "it seems you..." is not a good English equivalent. 
> better: I believe you are already past the age of 1
> or: It seems to me that you are a little older than 1 (same ironic sense)
> or: I have a feeling that you are already past the age of 1

 Thanks, Vinnie  :: 
And what about "You seem to be already past the age of 1"? Does this phrase also suck?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

It sucks less, but there is still some sign of suckage.   ::   It is too verbose, you could have said it much simpler: 
You seem to be older than 1

----------


## TATY

> It sucks less, but there is still some sign of suckage.    It is too verbose, you could have said it much simpler: 
> You seem to be older than 1

 It depends on the context, and desired tone.

----------

